# Please, tell me how you get ANYTHING done with a toddler underfoot????



## Bearsmama (Aug 10, 2002)

First, I should say that I only have ONE DS and he is 15 mos. I know to many of you this SHOULD seem manageable...

I really can't get much done around the house EVER. Is this normal? I manage to clean up after our mealtimes, make dinner (most nights) and throw a load or two of laundry in each day. I can also sometimes vacuum or put away the laundry.

Am I doing something wrong here? I think my husband (very Evolved AND Involved) is starting to wonder why I can't get more done. He, of course, has never spent an entire day ALONE with DS.

I was lucky to be able to make dinner tonight: I made pizza (the dough takes me only about 5 minutes to make). When it was ready to roll out, DS wanted to be picked up. Well, I can't make the dinner with only one hand, although I tried. It was not a pretty picture. DS had a mini-meltdown, I had a Calgon-take-me-away moment. You get the picture.

If you are an attached mommy, how do you get anything done? I'd love to know. I think I may be doing it all wrong.







:


----------



## Elphaba (Nov 19, 2001)

first, it sounds like you're getting plenty done! so







for you!
if everyone has clean clothes and is getting non-toxic food to eat, you're doing plenty!

now, i have shoshanna going to a children's day out program on mondays and fridays. so while she's there, i clean my floors, the cat box, put the laundry away, etc. and i don't think about that stuff again until she's away again. really. i had to realize that i cannot keep all the balls in the air alone, so i clean twice a week and that's that. in between those days, the house is messy.

also, your kiddo is ALMOST at an age where they can be a real help. even now you could start asking him to do things like wash veggies (just give him a squash or something and a bowl of water) or help put toys and clothes away. it may not be the neatest job, but it's fun for them to feel like they are helping, and you'll buy a few minutes of work time for you.


----------



## doulamoon (Mar 17, 2002)

It was definitely like that for me when dd was that age - it will get better, mama! I don't know if it's that way for everyone, but I suspect that those mamas with really clean houses, etc. and babes this age use things like pens, tv, daycare to make it happen. Although some children are more cooperative/independant than others. My husband didn't understand at all around this time until I said, that's IT! I'm taking the day so you WILL know what it's like. It worked! I still have to do it periodically as a refresher.

That being said, I began trading days with other mamas from my parenting group, she'd take mine for a day or a few hours, then I'd take hers. We use that time to get the things done that we can't live without.

Another idea I'm eager to try is this, suggested by a mom I met once: three mamas get together to form a cleaning co-op - one Saturday out of each month all three mamas go to the house of one - clean for 4 hours. Next Saturday they go to mom #2's house, same thing, next Saturday, mom #3. 4th Saturday, everyone's off.

Sounds good, but so far I haven't been able to find 2 other mamas who can commit to 3 Saturdays a month. I remain ever hopeful...


----------



## Stacymom (Jul 7, 2002)

Honestly, it sounds like you're doing an incredible job to me!

I can't get much done at all around here when it's just me and dd. When dh is home, we do a lot of cleaning together, or he watches her while I clean and vice-versa. Sometimes I let the dog in the house while we clean to distract dd, but sometimes that ends up making more of a mess!

I try to clean up the kitchen while dd is entertaining herself in the highchair, and I try (try!) to pick up after ourselves as much as I can, although sometimes I feel like I'm fighting a losing battle. In a lot of ways, I've had to resign myself to living with a little more clutter than I would like, just because I want to interact with d dhte way I should.

But I do know how frustrating it is to feel like some of hte time you're running around after your toddler cleaning up after him or her, and the other half of the time, he or she is coming after you, messing up everything you just cleaned!


----------



## NoHiddenFees (Mar 15, 2002)

DD is 16 months, and while I don't get as much done as I'd like (and from the sound of it not any more than you... vaccuum??? what's that?)... here's a few things that buy me some time:

* sit her in the highchair and recite nursery rhymes while I "stomp" around the kitchen (dd loves to stomp)

* when there's nothing on the stovetop, I let her push the broom around and tell her what an amazing sweeper she is

* we've been working on always putting things "back," so I can often take one or two things into the kichen with me and give her one to "take back" when I need to open the oven

* I find that if I look at straightening up the room as a teaching time... the "put back" thing, it's far more likely to get done. We try not to leave a room (unless it's for a few minutes) without putting everything back. Right now it's like a game.

* If I need to do something that needs my full concentration in the kitchen, I'll be sure to pick up a cheesestick from the grocery down the street. That can keep her occupied in her highchair for a good 15 minutes.

* I make a point of leaving her in her playroom serveral times a day (good excuse to make some tea) to get her used to my not being there ALL the time. We've been working on this for a few months, and she's rarely pitches a fit any more... we're up to about 10 mintues now

* "Where's the kitty/ball/____toy?" is another way to get her from underfoot. She'll conduct a thorough search.

It's still frustrating though. I hate starting things unless I KNOW I can finish... something that hasn't happened since dd was born.


----------



## stirringleaf (Mar 16, 2002)

the only idea i can offer is to let your dd stand on a chair next to you when you do dishes . i only have one sink (as opposed to the usual two-sink in the kitchen) so i have to pull all the dishes out , put them onto the counter next to me in a dishpan, and i put a really big plastic bowl full of water in the sink for ds. i give him some utensils and measuring cups and let him splash away. yes, i get less done, but i can manage to get alot more dishes done that way than trying to do it with him yelling at me at my feet. i put towels on the floor and even shove one at the edge of the chair where it touches the cabinet, to try to catch water before it gets to the floor.

we have this old kitchen chair with arms on it, so i dont have to worry much about him falling off the side of the chair. if your dd cant reach or a chair wont work , maybe try some water play in her highchair?

anyway, no i dont really get anything done, and yes, i have been really bad and resorted to elmo on many an occasion lately, more than i wish to admit. if anyone figures out how to fold laundry with a kid this age let me know. ds just undoes anything i do with laundry.. puls it out of drawers, unfolds my freshly folded stacks, etc etc....our bedroom is just this giant mound of clothes right now.







:


----------



## lula (Feb 26, 2003)

In all honesty I think you are doing an amazing job! Now that my daughter is 2 it is both somewhat easier to do things and at the same time it gets even messier so I am still at about the same level. (ok so that doesn't sound encouraging but I really do understand your perspective on this one)

I have found that the only thing that really works with us is to do whatever I can in the vicinity of my child, ie now that she is able to take baths somewhat unassisted I get all of the cleaning supplies in the bathroom before she is in the tub (we use a lot of vinegar, baking soda etc so I don't worry about fumes) I then clean the bathroom as she bathes. After her bath water drains she now likes to "help" me cleam the tub. Sometimes I bring the towels etc into the bathroom and fold, put away while she baths. She now takes a bath every day!

I have found that the best thing to do is to practice calmness in the midst of chaos and clean or cook like crazy if she naps, husband watches etc. Also give yourself time off when you can instead of worrying about the house. I have often burnt myself out over this issue.

I also gave up organizing everything and bought tons of attractive bins, baskets, bowels etc so that our clutter, toys etc can be easily thrown into something and my house looks more together in 5 minutes. On a side note I only fold what has to be folded and I send out the ironing or don't wear it.

As far as cooking goes I literally went a year without using an oven so I am not much help here. I do try to cut up tons of fruit and veggies so it is an easy snack for a few days. I have also embraced precut lettuce.

I have learned to meditate while singing the ABC song and have refocused my priorities completely. It sounds as though you have also picked being a fabulous mom over having a fabulously clean home and five course menu. I am glad you are out there and it relieves me to know that I am not alone in this dilemma.

I let her eat by herself early so that gave me time to tackle the dishes and still be close by her.

When she was younger she liked to ride in a backpack while I swept etc. We bought a hiking one so I could bend slightly and still have her secure. The hip hugger was my best friend for a long time because when she was getting sleepy I would pop her in and have about 15-30 minutes of time to pick-up or sweep etc and she could still have physical contact. Having a miniature broom and sink has helped lately because she can "help" and I don't have to think up a distraction.

I also don't stress about it and constantly remind myself to live in the moment.

I picked just two things that really mattered to me about my house/cooking and if I accomplished that item the rest was a bonus. (For me this was healthy eating and a clean bathroom)

As far as your husband goes, I also have a very supportive partner who was occasionally baffled as to the near chaos I seemed to live with but once when I went away for three days on a break I came back to a husband who had gone out and purchased our daughter new clothes instead of trying to put an outfit together or do laundry he immediately promoted me to goddess level. (and who am I to contradict that move!







)

He is now even more supportive and has given me the joy of maid service on the weeks were I can't keep up and he is also too busy. I found it to be a mental health service at times.

We also entertain in restaurants, coffeeshops or the park and this helps me mangage.

wow that is quite a ramble, sorry!

lula


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

It sounds like you're doing a wonderful job! I think 15 months is a really tough age, because they want to help but are still too young to really get involved without (a) getting hurt, or (b) making a huge mess. One relatively safe thing my son did like to do at that age was to wipe the kitchen floor with a damp rag. My sister showed her little girl how to dust the furniture with a feather duster, and that keeps her occupied for long enough for my sister to do a few things around the house. (I can't let Chase do this since my allergies are so bad, but it's a good idea nonetheless.)

I do a lot of cleaning after my son is in bed. I get out of the bed very quietly and tiptoe around, straightening and dusting. Of course, you can't do anything that makes a lot of noise, but folding laundry, cleaning the toilet, etc. are possibilities.

Most of all, try not to worry about having everything spotless all of the time. Being a mama is a very big, important job, and you're doing the right thing to put your child over your house. Here's part of a little poem (I forget the poet's name) that puts it into perspective:

Quiet down, cobwebs!
Dust, go to sleep!
I'm rocking my baby
'Cause babies don't keep.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

stirringleaf - About folding the laundry...one thing I've found that works for us is letting ds sit on top of the "tower of towels" (a stack of 3 or 4 folded towels). He enjoys that so much that he wouldn't THINK of unfolding them, and he actually cried once when he knocked the stack over!


----------



## geekmom (Jan 12, 2002)

I have 2 toddlers. Basically I'm just waiting until they're much older. The house'll still be dirty then and I figure I'll just try to catch up.









As everyone else said. don't worry about it. Feed the child, keep the disgusting messes under control and it all really gets easier as the children get older. My 5 year old actually HELPS!


----------



## Bearsmama (Aug 10, 2002)

Thank you! I am so relieved that all of you have the same issues. I really thought I was just a bit lazy or maybe I was thinking that that was what my DH might start thinking!

Today I've done about 4 loads of laundry and made dinner. It's a banner day. I have to remember that DS is only this age once. Thanks for the reminder, ladies. Any other adive, keep it comin'!


----------



## shanleysmama (Mar 9, 2002)

You are doing great! My DS is 26 months and is still a little clingy some days. I found that a crock pot is my best friend when it comes to dinner. Too many times I'd be in the middle of making dinner and DS would need my attention immediately. So now, while my kids (DD is 3 y) are having lunch I pop dinner in the crock and forget it until dinner time.
My DS loves to vacuum, so I got him a mini vac and dust buster. He has burned up 2 of my vacuums in the past couple months! I have showed him how to vacuum, and he can do a pretty good job, too!
With laundry, he has a little stool he stands on, and I hand him the clothes and he throws them in the washer, then we do it again with the dryer.
When my DH complains about the dust (I HATE to dust) I just tell him where the duster is and tell him to go for it (he's never taken me up on it either).
Melanie


----------



## tinams8 (Aug 3, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by becoming_
*

Quiet down, cobwebs!
Dust, go to sleep!
I'm rocking my baby
'Cause babies don't keep.*
This is exactly what I was going to say! It's my mantra.









I sure as heck don't have any advice, but you're not alone! I figure as long as there are clothes to wear, food to eat, and the kitchen and bathroom are somewhat clean, I'm doing well enough.

If dh gives me any trouble, I quickly make "appointments" and leave him alone with ds for a few hours!


----------



## chapulina (Feb 18, 2003)

Hi Bearsmama!

I feel for you! my dd is a bit younger (13mon), but I can't seem to get anything at all accomplished, between her twister-like activity and the frequent crying,whining, please-hold-me episodes.

All the previous posts were so full of good ideas and insights; living in the present helps a lot.

The high chair helps a bit- it puts her up on my level and we chat and play; I pull her around the kitchen/dining room with me.

for folding clothes; I usually sit on the floor with her, but I have to put the folded clothes up high or, of course, she'll strew them all over!

I let her play in the bathroom while I clean there.

When I'm on the verge of losing my mind, we go somewhere for a change of scenery - this helps us both tremendously! She forgets to fuss and forget about my 'agenda'!

Good luck to you.


----------



## rwikene (Jun 10, 2002)

your house is supposed to be clean???? nobody told me that









My house is a mess 90% of the time, this discourages inlaws from coming over or spending the night!!!

I love having a clean house, but if I want it clean then I have to stay up until the wee hours of the morning getting it done.

DD is almost 18mo now, so it is getting easier, she will play by herself for awhile. I'm not anal about a clean house though (as I've always been a slob







) so it doesn't bother me much. DD has this new fascination with spilling the cat food everywhere though, so vacuuming is almost a daily chore.

Other than that, there are no "cleaning days" or what have you...it gets done when it gets done!


----------



## juliejane (Apr 30, 2003)

Our house is disaster central. Way long ago we used to keep the toys and mess under control but then Janey started walking and so long to that!









I don't think one 15 month old DS means you have it easy! I remember thinking 15 months must be the hardest because they can walk but comprehension isn't great yet and haven't had time yet to know the boundaries. Janey can mess up twice as fast as I can clean up.

It does get easier. Janey loves to help clean now. Give her a dust rag or mop and she's off. Also I can distract her with activities which usually cause a new mess, ha ha ha. Plus she understands "play right here mommy is wiping the dishes and will play with you in a minute."

Keep the faith and just give yourself slack is my best tip.


----------



## Doodlebugsmom (Aug 1, 2002)

Great topic! As the mama of an almost 15 month old, I have to say that I get almost nothing done! My house constantly looks like a disaster area. As soon as I can get anything picked up, dd is wrecking the place again! I've just decided that having an organized home is not in the cards right now. I do ususally get dinner fixed by the time dh is home. I have my living room completely child-proofed, so she can play while I cook. I can see her from the kitchen. I do my cleaning in the evenings when dh can keep dd entertained. Dh also has a cool job, so he takes dd to work for one afternoon each week!


----------



## mamak (Mar 5, 2003)

I just had to sayWOW! how are you doing it! I hardly ever get laundry done and surely don't get it folded.
One thing I do with my 17mo (while the 2 1/2yo stands on her stool is put him in the backpack. He loves to get a ride and watch Molly (dd) and I make dinner.
As for cleaning, the place is trashed, I hope to catch up someday, but it seems that they are much faster at messing than I am at cleaning right now







:
Hang in there, you are doing a great job!!!


----------



## nuggetsmom (Aug 7, 2002)

I agree that you are getting plenty done

DD loved being in the sling while I vacuumed at that age. She also like to stand at the sink and play with water ina dishpan. We still do this. It sort of depends on the kid wether this is a "safe" activity. DD is very good at gross motor skills so she can stand on a chair and not fall off. Otherwise give some water ina dishpan on the floor. DD also"washes" vegetables for me.

I chop vegetables while she naps or after she has gone to bed at night or while DH is watching her on the weekend.

Lately she likes to throw tantrums while I make dinner so I let her watch TV. NOt the greatest solution but it keeps her calm (while being hungry and tired) and I get to keep my patience because i am hungry and tired and short tempered at that time.

DD dusts for me. I use a cloth and I show her how to use the feather duster. I mop the kitchin while she is eating her AM snack (in the kitchen)

I have cooked with her in the sling on my back.

She loves rolling on the bed while I change the sheets.

I clean the tub while I am in it.

We sing a cleanup song while we out toys in milk crates and toybags scattered around our house. I also limit how many toys are out so that some thing is new all the time.

Crayola color wonder crayons and paper int eh high chair while i am paying bills or stuff like that.

Just some ideas. HTH. And DD is 20 mo now and it is easier. At least that part. Other things get harder like the temper and her asking to go outside 50 million times a day. But she got so much more "independant" recently. And my house is returning to normal. But I have a very very low clutter tolerance. And my floor to ceiling windows aggravate me with the fingerprints and haven't been washed in a year. I honestly think I might pay someone to clean and really scdrub my house as spring cleaning. In fact, what a great mother's day gift!


----------



## EmmaJean (Sep 26, 2002)

I really think I could get more done if I were just more MOTIVATED!!! Lately, I've just been a pile of bricks and haven't been doing much to keep up my responsibilities.

But I have found that making a list at the beginning of the day of a FEW, SMALL tasks that need to get done. It gives me some focus for the day. Hmmm.... Maybe I should start doing that again! I find, that when I start to make a list, it ends up basically being "Clean the house!" So I have to break it up into small bits and work on them separately (instead of "clean the living room", I say pick up toys, vacuum, wipe the table as three tasks and it seems more managable...AND rewarding!

So anyway, you're doing great to be a good mom, keep him and yourself clean and fed, and the rest is just gravy!!!


----------



## mamui (Dec 11, 2001)

the only way I got any chores done from 6 months to 2 years was to put dd in a small (gerry) backpack and get on with it.

But know when to stop or not do it because it can hurt your back if its too much weight for your back.


----------



## Eris (Sep 11, 2002)

We had a banner day today! DD is almost 18 months old, and is pretty needy I think (not as much as some, but more than others, KWIM?). I'm supposed to work from home on my computer 4 hours per day, but usually I do less because DH only manages a couple of hours of finding things to do with her before she NEEDS mama. Anyway, DH is off getting our last truckload of junk moved this week- I'm in a house filled with boxes which need emptying, a sinkfull of dishes, two dogs, and still this 4hrs/day of work I'm supposed to do. I get _nothing_ done, OK?

Anyway, today... DD let me work a FULL four hours, in two two-hour stints, including 20 minutes on a conference call with my boss and a customer. She entertained herself, not even too destructively, the entire time (she did find some old mail and went through it on the living room floor, where it sits still, but... she didn't _destroy_ anything. We both managed to get fed in that four hours, too. After work, we played a while, then we went for a walk with the dogs (and Madame NoStrollersPlease happily climbed into the jogging stroller and sat contentedly the whole way), visited a nearby children's resale/consignment shop where DD played nicely with the woman's 11 month old while the dogs waited outside, came home (happily BACK into the stroller and hummed on the way home!), played outside in the sun (cold, but sunny) with the dogs and through the fence with the neighbor kids, came in, father-in-law came by with dinner for us which I heated up/cooked, set the table with non-paper plates (OH! Did I mention I installed a new power outlet and dishwasher yesterday, while my mother-in-law distracted this wonderful child?) and the new cloth napkins I got this weekend, ate, rinsed the dishes and put them in the _dishwasher_, took the garbage cans to the curb, gave the baby a bath, read her books and books and books, and put her to sleep.

If you'd have told me three months ago (or three days ago) that there'd be a day where I could do all that with that little help, I'd have laughed in your face. So, maybe there's hope? Eh. Check with me tomorrow... I'm not expecting a repeat, so we'll probably give up and go to a park or something. And, note, no shower today and I [/i]really[/i] need one (TMI?).


----------



## aleathiad (Jan 4, 2003)

my dd is almost 17 months and sometimes i do find it taxing to try and get anything done. however, i find that asking her to be my "helper" really makes it easier on me. since toddlers tend to have pretty short attention spans, she "helps" me for a few minutes until she is bored or finds something more exciting to do like dump her bucket of shoes all over. i am keen to the mini meltdowns at my house too and there isnt a whole lot to do about those except talk them through it or hug 'em. i hope you dont feel so frazzled.

all my love and light...aleathia


----------



## mojomom (Mar 5, 2003)

First I wanted to say i think 15months is a difficult time because they are just getting the walking down and they want to explore and get around but still know mommy is right there at all times. My ds is 27months and I have a 6 yr.old and a dh who is working at home now, lots of distractions. I really liked a clean hose in my non-kiddo days







Now I have learned to prioritize, for me clean kitchen surface and floors, clean bathroom, vaccumed area rug and swept livng room floors,laundry relatively done(laundry is NEVER done.) and beds made half the time







On sunday evening while dh is giving the kids a bath I go around the house and just pick-up I put toys away and shoes, newspapers and clothes away. I do the weekend dishes. On monday while ds is eating his breakfast I sweep and mop the kitchen floor. I take out his blocks or his animals some toy he really enjoys and set it up in the living room then I clean the bathroom. He likes to help me vaccum and dust so we do that together, I throw a load of laundry in the washing machine and we go play outside and eat lunch outside. I lay him down for his nap and then sweep the living room floors and mop them up. I clean the playroom while he is sleeping. By the time he wakes up all I have left is laundry which I have not figured out how to get done fast enough before the basket fills up again. During the week before I go to bed I spend 30 minutes straightening up the house. When I cook dinner which is every night I get out the playdough or water colors and let my kids play at the table, sometimes I get this dish bucket I bought for them and fill it up with soap and water and lay a big towel on the floor and let them clean their play dishes.

Give you and your little one some time you are just enetring the wonderful world of toddlerhood you will find a schedule that works for you both. It sounds like you are already doing a good job!


----------



## nuggetsmom (Aug 7, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by mojomom_
*(laundry is NEVER done.)*
No kidding. What is with that. I just did laundry all day thursday and friday the basket was full again!!! Now I can do laundry all day again. It drives me nuts. I used to make DH and myself strip on sunday night and then have ALL the clothes clean but somehow that doesn't seem to happen anymore...


----------



## Clarity (Nov 19, 2001)

creativity, a backpack, and doing more things when someone is here (mom, sis, dh, etc.)


----------



## sparkeze (Nov 20, 2002)

Hmm..reading all these posts about "these are the only things I am able to get done" make me feel like I don't do a thing!









I have an almost 14 mo DS and many days I feel like I've accomplished something if DS and I are out of jammies and well-fed by the time DH gets home! I do laundry on a must-do basis, and usually that is when DH is home. I also clean on a must-do basis, usually if guests are coming over. I cook, usually once every other day alternating with DH. I vaccuum as needed (this happens frequently though!). Only thing that I try to do regularly is clean up clutter, but that usually means moving the clutter to a more inconspicuous location!









Luckily my DH is extremely helpful and understanding! My DS cries and pushes me away from the kitchen counters whenever I stand there and everytime I open the fridge he pushes me aside and starts playing with everything in there. When he goes into the bathroom he unrolls all the TP and tries to play with the toilet water. In the bedrooms he pulls clothing out of the dresser and tries to climb onto tall things. In the living room he throws all his toys around and tries to destroy anything he can. *sigh* So obviously I can't offer any helpful suggestions but the ones mentioned were really good! I had no idea that I could try and get DS to help me do chores. I've tried the Elmo thing and it distracts him for about 2 minutes. During those 2 minutes I run as fast as I can to do a little cleaning but can't get much done.

So I think you're doing a Martha Stewart job!


----------



## dentente (Aug 14, 2002)

Housework with a toddler is, to me, all about strategy. It's diversion and timing. Those are key. I run a tight ship here and it unravels only when I get sick or the kid gets sick. The dishes and kitchen are done while dd eats her brekkie. She's slow at eating so I get much done. I plop down and scarf my own brek and coffee when she's finished hers.

She helps me to vacuum with her kid-sized one. She helps me sweep and mop too (in her own way). I go fast, fast, fast with a swiffer. I figure if the floors are clean I can let other stuff go. I do floors every other day but only where it's gross downstairs (got hardwood, so with cats, sand and grass from out back, they need doing).

I do laundry or clean off the countertops and table when she naps. Not every day but when it needs it, otherwise I nap too or surf.

Dh does catbox, recycling and beds and his own laundry plus his son's who is here part of the time. We both shop for food together and that makes it easy. The stepson does the bathrooms for a small allowance once a week. Dh and I take turns cooking on alternate nights and we plan menus using The Desperation Dinners cookbook. Every meal 20 minutes or under to prepare. A godsend.

I keep a small bucket on both floors of the house with cleaning wipes and duster, sink/toilet cleaner and sponge. It's a flylady trick but one of the better ones (for those of you who have heard of The Flylady and her spam-machine full of cleaning tips). It's easy to clean fast when you have the stuff right there.

So in all I would say, use the superfast method. 1-2-3 clean for 20 and done. Don't spend all day cleaning. Just 20 minutes here and there when kid allows. If you are desperate you can always set the kid up in a highchair with crayons or play doh and get an extra 20 in of spastic cleaning. Just don't let it rule your world. Clean when you can and go ahead and let it go once in the while. You can always attack it later. This time with your little one is special. Don't spend it stressing about the house too much. A clean floor, dinner on the table, clean clothes. Who really needs more than that?

Denny


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

It is really hard from 1-2 years when they are walking and climbing and eating things and nursing and needing mommy. I found that after 2 years it got easier with my first. 12-18 months was the hardest time. I tried to mop and dd threw books into the mop water. She was scared of the vaccuum. She crawled into the dishwasher as I was emptying it.









Ds is more physical and climbs everything- I have to watch him every minute at this age. I am doing better because ds naps alone and I have that hour to work. Dd needed me to nap with her- if I got up she woke up.

Now dd is four and old enough to help me a little and watch ds in the sand box for a few minutes so i can mop and both kids mess with the laundry as I do it, but it does get done. They both hand me clothespins and wet clothes when i hang them on the line.

Right now dh is planting pole beans and pumpkins with kids- I can see he is having a big job out there.

My house and yard are much messier than I would like.


----------



## Leonor (Dec 25, 2001)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Bearsmama_
*I manage to clean up after our mealtimes, make dinner (most nights) and throw a load or two of laundry in each day. I can also sometimes vacuum or put away the laundry.*
Wow! This is quite a lot.

Quote:

*
If you are an attached mommy, how do you get anything done? I'd love to know. I think I may be doing it all wrong.







:
*
You're doing fine. I think we need helpers to play with our toddlers so we can have our things done. Or we can play "little helper" and have them join in our activities.


----------

